# attachment for Ariens tractor?



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

I hope this is the right place to put this kind of post. 
I have 2 Ariens garden tractors, have a blade for one, would like to find an Ariens snow thrower/blower attachment for the other. My tractors model numbers are 931XXX, attachments to fit them start with 831XXX.


----------



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

Nobody? Older New Holland and some Gravelys are basically the same tractor, I have 3 of these tractors now and 1 plow blade among them. I want to put a blower onto one and leave it dedicated to that duty.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think you'll have better luck at Tractor Forum : MyTractorForum.Com Tractor Forums

Here at SBF we are primarily into walk behind snowblowers.
:blowerhug:


----------



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> I think you'll have better luck at Tractor Forum : MyTractorForum.Com Tractor Forums
> 
> Here at SBF we are primarily into walk behind snowblowers.
> :blowerhug:


no good there. I am also on Yesterday's Tractors and on GT Talk. Being I am looking for a SNOWBLOWER I thought I'd try here.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Keep trying, something may show up.


----------



## Eddo (Oct 4, 2016)

This is a bit of a drive, but...
http://nmi.en.craigslist.org/grd/5804824778.html


----------



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

Eddo said:


> This is a bit of a drive, but...
> http://nmi.en.craigslist.org/grd/5804824778.html


thanks for the lead, Ed but as they listed the mode number and it starts with "835"... I need one with a model number that starts with "831" to fit this series of machine.


----------

